# Newbie question, sorry - holes in the back of my humidor



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello, first post from a newbie. I have just gotten a new humidor, ordered on the net. It´s a Coiba Presidente Inclinado. Upon inspection I find 4 holes in the back of the humidor which I can´t really understand the reason for. Won´t this just make it more difficult to keep an even temperature and humidity inside the humidor? Probably a very stupid question, but why are these holes there and should they be?


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Holes are not a good thing. Picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

why not ask the people you bought it from?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Holes and humidor are generally not used in the same sentence, or thought process for that matter.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

felker14 said:


> Holes are not a good thing. Picture is worth a thousand words.


+1 to the pictures


----------



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

felker14 said:


> Holes are not a good thing. Picture is worth a thousand words.

















Ok, here we have some pictures. The first one shows the humidor itself, as I´ve understood it a fairly well regarded type. The second picture shows it´s backside, with what is obviously manufactured holes. I mailed the guy I bought it from to ask the same thing, but he didn´t know, and just suggested I get an electronic humidifier and forget about them. 
The manufacturer obviously wants these holes to be there, but I would think that they are mostly problematic. I was hoping that somebody on the forum had the same humidor and knew something about this issue.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Personally, I would mix up some cedar sawdust and wood glue or silicone and plug them up.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I cannot fathom why they are there, but I am 100% certain they shouldn't be. Either plug them, or dump it. I get the impression you're not the first owner, but if you have any recourse, I'd return it and take a different road.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice humi you have there. I would consider a plug job if you don't feel like sending it back also. Those are NOT supposed to be there.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there a strip of thicker wood on the inside that corresponds to the holes? To me it looks like holes to mount it to the wall, but I could be wrong ( and it makes no sense anyway since its a glass top ). :hmm:


----------



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

liquidicem said:


> Personally, I would mix up some cedar sawdust and wood glue or silicone and plug them up.


Any concerns of fumes from glue or silione affecting the cigars? I haven´t put anything in the humidor yet, but I´m waiting to. Any special glue you would recommend?



Herf N Turf said:


> I cannot fathom why they are there, but I am 100% certain they shouldn't be. Either plug them, or dump it. I get the impression you're not the first owner, but if you have any recourse, I'd return it and take a different road.


Actually I am the first owner, and it comes like this from the shop. Obviously the manufacturer wants these holes there and I can´t understand why either. I don´t want to dump it because I like it, apart from the holes that is.



paulb1970 said:


> Nice humi you have there. I would consider a plug job if you don't feel like sending it back also. Those are NOT supposed to be there.


Everybody seems to agree with you about the holes not supposed to be there. It´s going to have to be plugs then, since I don´t want to send it back.



edwardsdigital said:


> Is there a strip of thicker wood on the inside that corresponds to the holes? To me it looks like holes to mount it to the wall, but I could be wrong ( and it makes no sense anyway since its a glass top ). :hmm:


That was exactly my first thought, holes for wall mounting, but I have no intention whatsoever to mount this one to any wall. There´s no corresponding extra wood inside, just a smooth inner wall. Initially I thought that the top shelf might cover the holes when pushed in place, but that doesn´t work either, and would make even less sense. I think I´m going to try to contact the manufacturer and hear what they say.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

If it was intentional from the manufacturer this is the first time I have seen anyone put vent holes in a humidor that is pretty much rated on how good of a seal you have down to paper thin gaps where the lid closes.
Im not so sure i would be pleased with the response you received from the seller. If he wont take it back or if you just want to keep it the first order is to plug those holes. Personally I would gt a dowel rod that is just a tad bit bigger then shave it down for a nice no glue fit and drive them in. Once you season it after the rods are in there they will swell making it nice and tight.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> If it was intentional from the manufacturer this is the first time I have seen anyone put vent holes in a humidor that is pretty much rated on how good of a seal you have down to paper thin gaps where the lid closes.
> Im not so sure i would be pleased with the response you received from the seller. If he wont take it back or if you just want to keep it the first order is to plug those holes. Personally I would gt a dowel rod that is just a tad bit bigger then shave it down for a nice no glue fit and drive them in. Once you season it after the rods are in there they will swell making it nice and tight.


+1 on dowel rods


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Use hot glue... No fumes and no scent...


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Got to agree with Tim. looks like supports for some kind of mounting bracket. Do these holes go through 100% to the interior? If they don't it may hold RH with no issues. If it bothers you plug them with a dowel rod, stain the plug tips and be done(assuming this is all on the exterior).



edwardsdigital said:


> Is there a strip of thicker wood on the inside that corresponds to the holes? To me it looks like holes to mount it to the wall, but I could be wrong ( and it makes no sense anyway since its a glass top ). :hmm:


----------



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

quincy627 said:


> Got to agree with Tim. looks like supports for some kind of mounting bracket. Do these holes go through 100% to the interior? If they don't it may hold RH with no issues. If it bothers you plug them with a dowel rod, stain the plug tips and be done(assuming this is all on the exterior).


They go right through the whole thickness of the wood, and will not allow the humidor to be a closed system. It´s been very slow to reach adequate humidity. I guess I´ll have to close the holes as everybody in here tells me to. I´ve sent an email to the manufacturer and will await what they say. Thanks everybody who´s responded.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

It's almost got to be a wall mount thing of some sort. The front-opening door kind of makes it look that way too. The shelf probably doesn't line up with the screw holes so it doesn't hit the intended screw heads. Maybe the top glass isn't necessarily intended for viewing your stash but just to let some light in. I've never seen a wall mounted humidor that small though - usually they are big cabinets.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice humidor. I would wait and see what manufacture has to say before sealing holes. Maybe they shorted you something.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know which is more difficult to fathom, holes in a humidor, or that you keep insisting "the manufacturer intends them to be there". News flash: EVERYONE makes mistakes. I understand you like the humidor, but it's not like it's a one off. At least take it back to the shop and show them the cock up and see if they'll replace it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It is a humidor, there should be NO holes in it. Deal with it as you see fit.


----------



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, I don't know which is more difficult to fathom, holes in a humidor, or that you keep insisting "the manufacturer intends them to be there". News flash: EVERYONE makes mistakes. I understand you like the humidor, but it's not like it's a one off. At least take it back to the shop and show them the cock up and see if they'll replace it.


That ´s not really what I said. Either I´ve expressed myself clumsily or your reading comprehension is off. I think I´ve gotten what I can from this thread. It´s as usual on internet forums, some are contributing knowledge and some are just opinionated.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

danohman said:


> That ´s not really what I said. Either I´ve expressed myself clumsily or your reading comprehension is off. I think I´ve gotten what I can from this thread. It´s as usual on internet forums, some are contributing knowledge and some are just opinionated.


No need for that kind of tone, especially when you have been here a day......You sir, are out of line....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

danohman said:


> That ´s not really what I said. Either I´ve expressed myself clumsily or your reading comprehension is off. I think I´ve gotten what I can from this thread. It´s as usual on internet forums, some are contributing knowledge and some are just opinionated.


Oh dear, oh dear. Indeed, I misquoted you. My bad. What you actually said, twice (referencing posts 6 and 11) was, "the manufacturer WANTS them there." Clearly the word wants and 'intends' hold two entirely different meanings in this context. Obviously, my comprehension has abandoned me.

Additionally, I will concede, as has been evidenced over the years, I know nothing about humidors.


----------



## danohman (Aug 20, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> No need for that kind of tone, especially when you have been here a day......You sir, are out of line....


Look, I came in here with an honest question. I was curteous, even apologizing for asking something that I knew could be considered ignorant. Some people tried to help me (thanks for that) and some found the need for making snide remarks. That´s very tiresome and irritating, and will get the response it deserves.



Herf N Turf said:


> Oh dear, oh dear. Indeed, I misquoted you. My bad. What you actually said, twice (referencing posts 6 and 11) was, "the manufacturer WANTS them there." Clearly the word wants and 'intends' hold two entirely different meanings in this context. Obviously, my comprehension has abandoned me.
> Additionally, I will concede, as has been evidenced over the years, I know nothing about humidors.


To finish this enlightening discussion, let me tell you what I´ve just learnt from the manufacturer of this humidor, and from the local importer of the same humidor.

Translated excerpt from an email from the importer: 
"In our part of the world the holes might seem strange, since we like to control the humidity and are not so interested in ventilation. However, this humidor is also sold in countries where low humidity is not a problem, and ventilation of the humidor is more important ."

The mail from the manufacturer in its entirety:
"Dear Dan,
All the Presidente Inclinado Humidors have the 4 holes in the back. They are there for humidity reasons and air cycling.
If you need further explanation, I can contact a technician to inform you clearly.
Kindest regards,
Inma Chicharro, Comercial Iberoamericana, S.A."

So, there we have the explanation. I´m sure you know an awful lot about humidors, just not this though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

danohman said:


> Look, I came in here with an honest question. I was curteous, even apologizing for asking something that I knew could be considered ignorant. Some people tried to help me (thanks for that) and some found the need for making snide remarks. That´s very tiresome and irritating, and will get the response it deserves.
> 
> To finish this enlightening discussion, let me tell you what I´ve just learnt from the manufacturer of this humidor, and from the local importer of the same humidor.
> 
> ...


Perpetual insolence notwithstanding, I actually did consider that as a reason. However, why a manufacturer would sell such a device to any "temperate", non-tropical climate, makes no sense whatsoever. Nor, any re-seller in such a climate purveying it to clientele, or a client purchasing such an inappropriate device; simply makes no sense. Certainly, it would make sense in the tropics, but not in North America. Sadly, the uneducated client is completely dependent upon the purveyor to guide them in the purchase and, sadly again, this vendor failed you miserably. Clearly, not your fault at all, since you admittedly didn't have the knowledge necessary to avoid it and indeed, depended on your vendor's commitment to your best interest.

I'm sorry you've taken our comments as combative, or otherwise negative. All we're interested in is helping you in your quest for success in maximizing your enjoyment of our hobby. I also hope the best of both worlds for you. If you're committed to living with the humidor, you will need to seal the holes. You asked earlier about sealants. Odorless silicone, or aquarium sealnat will work nicely and, once dried, won't emit any noxious odors to spoil your cigars. Whatever you do, best of luck.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

The aquarium sealant I've used before to seal a hole in my wineador was an aquarium sealant. At first right out of the tube it had a really strong vinegar smell to it, but after it cured for 24 hours the smell went away and its been a good seal.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Oh dear, oh dear. Indeed, I misquoted you. My bad. What you actually said, twice (referencing posts 6 and 11) was, "the manufacturer WANTS them there." Clearly the word wants and 'intends' hold two entirely different meanings in this context. Obviously, my comprehension has abandoned me.
> 
> *Additionally, I will concede, as has been evidenced over the years, I know nothing about humidors.*


EVERYONE knows that when it comes to humidors......*Don in THE man*:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

and he has a sense of humor. :whoo::clap2::cheer2::tu:banana::rockon:


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

abcritt said:


> +1 on dowel rods


You are the second person this week who has purchased a display case type humidor sorry to say.The all glass is a dead giveaway it's not a good insulator like wood.The holes go all the way through the box?I think this was meant for a walk-in humidor where temp and humidity are ideal. Venting the humidor for air because it's usually in a less humid parts of the world .....never heard of that.I live in the desert so if I did that my cigars would be hard as a rock in a weeks.Plug the holes and you will need something like an Oasis Electronic Cigar Humidifier to fight to keep the humidity in there.Good luck if you can't return it for something else.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

No disrespect intended, but I would never trust a vendor that gave me that excuse/justification.
It doesn't make sense in any environment, and I believe they are praying on novice smokers 
Today you own a cigar box, not a humidor


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Obviously, my comprehension has abandoned me.
> 
> Additionally, I will concede, as has been evidenced over the years, I know nothing about humidors.


Well we know who not to take advice from now! :mischief: oke: :tsk: :spank: :chk :BS :faint: :biglaugh: :bolt:

I do find the explanation given from the source to be utter :BS

Why would anyone make a humidor that is only good for use on 1% of the earths land mass. My thoughts are if this was intentional it was made for a display case purposed to be used inside of a walk in.

Reading that explanation again just makes it that much less plausible. Humidors are not made just to raise the humidity, its meant to regulate humidity regardless of the surrounding environment. With their explanation why use a humi at all, just toss the box on the shelf and leave an open tray on your coffee table.

"ventilation of the humidor is more important" Contradicting statement in itself, ventialtion more important in a device meant to regulate humidity?

"They are there for humidity reasons and air cycling" Cant have both

"Just toss in a cigar Oasis and forget about it" Let me sell you something else to fix the blunder.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sheet! If we are going smiley mad just let me say this....ound: :dunno::tape2::doh:opcorn::eyebrows::tongue:layball::ask::nono:

  

Oh, BTW, NO HUMIDOR SHOULD HAVE HOLES IN IT!


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow . . . this thread is really quite classic! As I read through it all, I'm reminded of the "Ink Blots" tests used in psychological examines.  And, as in life, most people are quick to fire off the first thoughts that go through their mind!

Everyone sees something different. Some just see holes for no reason. Some see holes for ventilation. Some see holes for wall-mount. First thing I noticed is the "Habanos" logo. It's most likely made for the European market, certainly not for the USA! (we'll talk about the trade embargo later)

Here's what I see: 
The OP didn't photograph the interior. His information/description was very slight. He only wanted to know if anyone recognized this humidor or the holes. Simple question. Legitimate request. After pondering the information (and banter), it's my professional opinion that the holes are for wall mounting. Why? The top of the humidor does not open. The top is at a slight slope. Most European gift shop/stores are very small and this would be something that can wall-mount (also so it won't "walk off"). The holes could *also *(maybe) be for attaching a "backboard" to the humidor (to display brand/logo(s)/price/product-info.) because I believe it's definitely a retail display humidor.

JMHO: The (online*) "seller" gave a very weak response. I'm not inclined to believe that story about 'cycling' air in some regions!

My Advice? Do NOT "plug" . . . fill or patch them holes unless you're a qualified cabinet maker or finish carpenter. I'd look for the "mushroom" caps at the local hardware store or woodworking supply shop. They're little buttons shaped like a mushroom that are designed to plug holes like this. Or find some "edge banding" and put a strip of wood grain across the back. Just be REALLY careful you don't bugger-up the back of it! OR: Mount it on your wall! 

* someone who said take it back to the shop where you bought it, didn't read or comprehend very well.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Can't believe I spent time reading this whole thread. 

Certainly DO NOT ask the manufacturer, but instead....insist on the "holes belong there".


----------

